# Singe videos



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*



*


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice big playgrounds! I love to see them having fun.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

that's actually my backyard. 
The other is the church room where we were having obedience/rally practice for our club.


----------

